# Petty & Winwood



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Tom Petty & the Heartbreakers with special guest, Steve Winwood

June 3 - Toronto (ACC)
August 9 - Winnipeg
August 11 - Calgary
August 12 - Edmonton


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I am there! I have wanted to see them for a long time.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*Same old same old*

Once again...major acts playing the rest of Canada and not the best of Canada!


----------



## co-intelpro (Jan 11, 2008)

Once again, Saskatoon gets skipped over...typical.


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

I have four tickets. Front row of section 104. Prolly gonna sell 'em for a pair of good spots on the floor. I'll be there nonetheless. I saw them in '06 at the Molson Ampihtheater. Probably one of the top 5 moving experiences in my life. 14 rows from stage. Excellent view amazing mixed crowd. Can't wait to go again!


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I am SO looking forward to this concert. Well, for Winwood actually.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

We've got good tickets for TO. I've seen Petty twice before and he's really great in concert. I'm looking forward to Steve W. a lot though. Is it too much to hope he does a lot of early stuff? I'm happy to hear "Valerie" and "If You See a Chance" and "Higher Love", but I'd be ecstatic (though surprised) to hear "John Barleycorn" or "Low Spark".


----------

